# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکلات ثبت نام کنکور

## Mohsen_M_H21

سلام دوستان من نظام قدیم هستم دی ماه پارسال سوم دبیرستان رو تونستم تموم کنم و پیش دانشگاهی درس زیست و شیمی پاس نکردم هنوز الان دو تا سوال دارم اولی اینه که امکان شرکت تو کنکور با توجه به این دو درس که مونده هست و میتونم خرداد یا شهریور اینارو پاس کنم؟ و دومین سوال راجع به سربازی هست اینکه من الان سرباز هستم یا نه متولد اردیبهشت 79 هستم سوم رو همونطور که گفتم دی ماه پارسال پاس کردم و هنوز 2 درس پیش مونده که بالا گفتم ایا الان سربازم یا نه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*عزيز بهترین کاری که می تونی بکنی و خیالت رو راحت کنی اينه که بری پلیس بعلاوه ده شهرتون اونجا متوجه میشی که از نظر سربازی در چه وضعیتی هستی درباره پاس کردن هم تا شهریور وقت داری پاس کنی*

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

ممنونم بابت جواب میرم حتما

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

up

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

دوستان بحث سربازی رو اطلاع دارین بگین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## God_of_war

> سلام دوستان من نظام قدیم هستم دی ماه پارسال سوم دبیرستان رو تونستم تموم کنم و پیش دانشگاهی درس زیست و شیمی پاس نکردم هنوز الان دو تا سوال دارم اولی اینه که امکان شرکت تو کنکور با توجه به این دو درس که مونده هست و میتونم خرداد یا شهریور اینارو پاس کنم؟ و دومین سوال راجع به سربازی هست اینکه من الان سرباز هستم یا نه متولد اردیبهشت 79 هستم سوم رو همونطور که گفتم دی ماه پارسال پاس کردم و هنوز 2 درس پیش مونده که بالا گفتم ایا الان سربازم یا نه


اگه بزرگسالی و ثبت نام کردی مدرسه بزرگسال هر ترم بدون فاصله میتونی باز بپیچونی خدمتو با این درسا فقط باید هر ترم ثبت نام کنی حتی اگه نری هم مهم نیس روش خوبیه برا پیچاندن تا سن 20 یا 21  سالگی

----------


## God_of_war

در ضمن امکان شرکت تو کنکور رو هم داری البته همونطور که گفتم شرطش اینه هر ترم ثبت نام کرده باشی به جز شهریور که اختیاریه مثلا امسال ثبت نام کن خرداد اگه وضعیتت خوبه که هیچ پاس کن کنکور رو بده اگه بده وضعیتت ثبت نام کن نرو البته قصدت پشت کنکور ماندن باشه اگه هم میخوای از این رشته های پول بده مدرک بگیر پیام نور ثبت نام کنی که پاس کن حتی میتونی خرداد ثبت نام کنی قبول نشدی کنکور رو بدی تو شهریور ثبت نام کنی باز میتونی پاس کنی

----------


## God_of_war

اگه قصدت پشت کنکور ماندن میتونی تا سال بعد هر ترم ثبت نام کنی نری تا وقت خرداد کنکور 99 در این شرایط من اگه جات بودم یه درس رو پاس میکردم اون یکی رو نگه میداشتم هزینش کمتره

----------


## Mariyana

سلام میدونید مهلت ثبت نام کنکور تا کی هست ؟تو سنجش فقط حذفیات بود

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

> اگه بزرگسالی و ثبت نام کردی مدرسه بزرگسال هر ترم بدون فاصله میتونی باز بپیچونی خدمتو با این درسا فقط باید هر ترم ثبت نام کنی حتی اگه نری هم مهم نیس روش خوبیه برا پیچاندن تا سن 20 یا 21  سالگی


ممنون دمت گرم اره بزرگسالم خیالم راحت شد ممنون

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام میدونید مهلت ثبت نام کنکور تا کی هست ؟تو سنجش فقط حذفیات بود


سلام .تا 2اسفند سال جاری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## esiya

دوستان فرق این دو تا چیه؟
*نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)*

*نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی*


من الان فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هستم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mariyana


سلام میدونید مهلت ثبت نام کنکور تا کی هست ؟تو سنجش فقط حذفیات بود


تا 2 اسفند_

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

شما اولی رو باید انتخاب کنین ولی مورد دوم نفهمیدم  نظام سالی واحدی منظورش چیه


> دوستان فرق این دو تا چیه؟
> نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)
> 
> نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی
> 
> 
> من الان فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هستم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## esiya

> شما اولی رو باید انتخاب کنین ولی مورد دوم نفهمیدم  نظام سالی واحدی منظورش چیه


الان چرا دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام نمیاد سر در بیارم؟

----------


## sina_hp

[COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="2"][B]


> http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar98/sar98w2.pdf


این نیست این برای صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی هست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> این نیست این برای صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی هست*


معذرت  :Yahoo (1):  اشتب شد !

----------


## Fawzi

> دوستان فرق این دو تا چیه؟
> *نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)*
> 
> *نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی*
> 
> 
> من الان فارغ التحصیل پیش دانشگاهی هستم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم؟


شما نظام واحدی رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## Mariyana

> شما نظام واحدی رو انتخاب کنید


مطمئن هستید؟
اخه دوره ما دبیرستان چهارساله بود دیگه 
الان ثبت نام یه نظام قدیم داره
یه نظام سالی واحدی
یه نظام اموزشی 6-3-3
در اصل سه گروهه نه دوتا
کدومش درسته؟

----------


## Fawzi

> مطمئن هستید؟
> اخه دوره ما دبیرستان چهارساله بود دیگه 
> الان ثبت نام یه نظام قدیم داره
> یه نظام سالی واحدی
> یه نظام اموزشی 6-3-3
> در اصل سه گروهه نه دوتا
> کدومش درسته؟


بله عزیز 
مطمئنم تو این مورد!
خیالت تخت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## doctor.xaniar

ببخشید دوستان تاريخ اخذ مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم   باید از کجا گرفت؟ سالش رو میدونم اما ماه و روزش رو نه .

----------


## Fawzi

> ببخشید دوستان تاريخ اخذ مدرک دوره پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم   باید از کجا گرفت؟ سالش رو میدونم اما ماه و روزش رو نه .


فقط سالشو میخواد ..
ماه و روز نیاز نداره!

----------


## doctor.xaniar

اخه اجباری هست اجازه نمیده بدون انتخاب ماه و روزش

----------


## Mariyana

من برای پیش دانشگاهیم هیچی ندارم نه گواهی موقت نه اصل مدرک چندسال گذشته برم اموزش پرورش شهرستانی که خوندم یا مرکز استان؟تاریخ صدورشو ندارم

----------


## Mariyana

میشه تو خونه ثبت نام کرد بعد رفت کافی نت پرینت گرفت؟امکان ویرایش و پرینت داره؟

----------


## mehdimhm

دوستان من دانشجوی شبانم و معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دارم 
کد معافیت تحصیلیم چطور میشه ؟

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

دوستان اگه کسی اطلاعی داره دریغ نکنین پاسخ این عزیزان رو بدین الان اکثر بچه ها مثل خود من سردرگم هستن خصوصا نظام قدیمی ها اگه جواب بدن ممنون میشم من پاسخم رو گرفتم بقیه هم انشالله با کمک دوستان از نگرانی در بیان  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lara27

چرا نمیتونم کارت ورود به جلسه بخرم ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Fati.__.ab

دوستان چجوری نظام قدیم رو به نظام ترمی واحدی عوض کنم؟ متاسفانه ثبت نامم تموم شد و این یه موردو اشتباه وارد کردم .

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fati.__.ab


دوستان چجوری نظام قدیم رو به نظام ترمی واحدی عوض کنم؟ متاسفانه ثبت نامم تموم شد و این یه موردو اشتباه وارد کردم .


تو قسمت ویرایش ویرایشش کنید به ترمی واحدی_

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> _
> 
> تو قسمت ویرایش ویرایشش کنید به ترمی واحدی_


 نشد : (

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fati.__.ab


نشد : (


تا فردا هم یه چک بکنید اگه نشد زنگ بزنید سنجش بپرسین 
بعد اون برا دیپلم و پیش کد سوابق میخواد اونا رو هم باید وارد کنید قسمت مربوطه_

----------


## Fati.__.ab

> _
> 
> تا فردا هم یه چک بکنید اگه نشد زنگ بزنید سنجش بپرسین 
> بعد اون برا دیپلم و پیش کد سوابق میخواد اونا رو هم باید وارد کنید قسمت مربوطه_


آها ممنونم  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Lara27

> _
> 
> تو قسمت ویرایش ویرایشش کنید به ترمی واحدی_


ترمی واحدی چیه؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


ترمی واحدی چیه؟


برای ثبت نامه لارا 
پشت کنکوریا باید اون قسمتو انتخاب کنن تا بتونن سوابق تحصیلیشونو وارد کنن_

----------


## Churchill

دوستانی که به اشتباه نظام قدیم رو زدن اون دوره دیپلم چهار ساله بوده و پیش دانشگاهی در کار نبوده و اصلا سوابق تحصیلی نداشتن و امتحان کتبی نبوده و برای اونا دیگه تاثیر نمره ای حالا چه مثبت چه....وجود نداره ولی اگه شما این کار رو بکنید و اون گزینه رو بزنید بعدا براتون مشکل ایجاد مشه و متقلب شناخته میشید 
برید سریع درستش کنید اگر هم نشد از طریق سازمان سنجش اقدام کنید حتما و سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## Churchill

> دوستان من دانشجوی شبانم و معافیت تحصیلی دانشجویی دارم 
> کد معافیت تحصیلیم چطور میشه ؟


این شرایط شماست که میشه کد 6 من هم دانشجوی غیر روزانه پیام نور هستم و شد کد 6 شرایطش رو نگاه کن اگه مطابقت داشت حتما همین کد رو بزن

دوست عزیز برای ثبت نام حتما به یک کافی نت با تجربه مراجعه کن

----------


## Lara27

من نظام قدیمم الان باید کدومو بزنم؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> من نظام قدیمم الان باید کدومو بزنم؟


ترمی/سالی واحدی رو باید بزنی

----------


## Frau.ensi

سلام ،من نظام قدیمم و یکبار کنکور دادم سال ۹۲ ویه لیسانس دارم الان برای ثبتنام تاریخ روز و ماه و سال دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی  رو میخوادولی من مدارکم دردسترس نیست مدرسه هنوز نرفتم ولی قبلا یبار برای معدل نهایی که رفتم سوال کنم گفتن هیچ اطلاعاتی نمیدن  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): الان پیشنهادی ندارید که این تاریخارو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_G_H

> ترمی/سالی واحدی رو باید بزنی


داداش من پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم رو گرفتم و تا سال 99 معافیت تحصیلی دارم برای کد نظام وظیفه کد 6 رو بزنم درسته ؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> داداش من پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم رو گرفتم و تا سال 99 معافیت تحصیلی دارم برای کد نظام وظیفه کد 6 رو بزنم درسته ؟


یعنی سال ۹۷ اولین کنکورت بوده و پشت کنکوری هستی؟اگه آره، بله شما باید کد ۶ رو بزنی

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

از دوستانی که لطف میکنن و اطلاعاتشون رو در اختیار بچه ها میزارن ممنونم انشالله پاسخ باقی بچه ها هم داده میشه و از نگرانی درمیان دمتون گرم.  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## M.javaddd

> سلام ،من نظام قدیمم و یکبار کنکور دادم سال ۹۲ ویه لیسانس دارم الان برای ثبتنام تاریخ روز و ماه و سال دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی  رو میخوادولی من مدارکم دردسترس نیست مدرسه هنوز نرفتم ولی قبلا یبار برای معدل نهایی که رفتم سوال کنم گفتن هیچ اطلاعاتی نمیدن الان پیشنهادی ندارید که این تاریخارو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟


توی این تاپیک جوابتون رو دادم...
اینجا

----------


## M.javaddd

> این شرایط شماست که میشه کد 6 من هم دانشجوی غیر روزانه پیام نور هستم و شد کد 6 شرایطش رو نگاه کن اگه مطابقت داشت حتما همین کد رو بزن
> 
> دوست عزیز برای ثبت نام حتما به یک کافی نت با تجربه مراجعه کن


من خودم دانشجوی پیام نور هستم مثل شما اما فکر میکنم کد نظام وظیفه ما میشه کد ۱۲...چون دانشجو هستیم و بعد از قبولی در دانشگاه جدید هم انصراف میدیم، جزو کد ۱۲ محسوب میشیم.کد ۶ مال بچه هایی هست که تا یکسال بعد از پیش دانشگاهی معافیت تحصیلی دارن و میتونن یه سال پشت کنکور بمونن

----------


## Churchill

> من خودم دانشجوی پیام نور هستم مثل شما اما فکر میکنم کد نظام وظیفه ما میشه کد ۱۲...چون دانشجو هستیم و بعد از قبولی در دانشگاه جدید هم انصراف میدیم، جزو کد ۱۲ محسوب میشیم.کد ۶ مال بچه هایی هست که تا یکسال بعد از پیش دانشگاهی معافیت تحصیلی دارن و میتونن یه سال پشت کنکور بمونن


ما دانشجوییم نه انصرافی اونایی هم که یکسال بعد از پیش دانشگاهی کنکور میدن همچنان کد 5 رو میزنن کد 12 هم برای یکی هستش مثل محمد احمدی رتبه 1 کنکور 95 
ما فارغ التحصیل هستیم (قبل از 20 سالگی)و وارد غیبت نشدیم پس میشه کد 6

----------


## M.javaddd

> ما دانشجوییم نه انصرافی اونایی هم که یکسال بعد از پیش دانشگاهی کنکور میدن همچنان کد 5 رو میزنن کد 12 هم برای یکی هستش مثل محمد احمدی رتبه 1 کنکور 95 
> ما فارغ التحصیل هستیم (قبل از 20 سالگی)و وارد غیبت نشدیم پس میشه کد 6



همونطور که تو عکس میبینید، همین سوال رو عینا یه نفر از مشاور هیوا پرسیده و مشاور هیوا گفته که دانشجویان پیام نور و غیر روزانه باید کد ۱۲ رو وارد کنند

----------


## M.javaddd

> ما دانشجوییم نه انصرافی اونایی هم که یکسال بعد از پیش دانشگاهی کنکور میدن همچنان کد 5 رو میزنن کد 12 هم برای یکی هستش مثل محمد احمدی رتبه 1 کنکور 95 
> ما فارغ التحصیل هستیم (قبل از 20 سالگی)و وارد غیبت نشدیم پس میشه کد 6


کسانی هم که سال اولشون هست که پشت کنکور میمونند، یعنی کنکور ۹۷ اولین کنکورشون بوده، باید کد ۶ رو بزنند....دفترچه رو مطالعه بفرمایید

----------


## mehdimhm

> این شرایط شماست که میشه کد 6 من هم دانشجوی غیر روزانه پیام نور هستم و شد کد 6 شرایطش رو نگاه کن اگه مطابقت داشت حتما همین کد رو بزن
> فایل پیوست 85625
> دوست عزیز برای ثبت نام حتما به یک کافی نت با تجربه مراجعه کن


آقا خیلی ممنون 
رفتم پرسیدم 
همینه

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

up

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

سلام دوستان من امروز رفتم معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم تا یک مهر98 پارسال کنکور دادم و 18 سالمه هنوز ثبت نام کنکور کد 5 رو زدم ایا درست زدم یا کد 6 باید میزدم در ضمن هنوز پیش دانشگاهیم مونده و خرداد یا شهریور98 پاس میکنم ممنون میشم اطلاع دارین بگین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان من امروز رفتم معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم تا یک مهر98 پارسال کنکور دادم و 18 سالمه هنوز ثبت نام کنکور کد 5 رو زدم ایا درست زدم یا کد 6 باید میزدم در ضمن هنوز پیش دانشگاهیم مونده و خرداد یا شهریور98 پاس میکنم ممنون میشم اطلاع دارین بگین


کد نظام وظیفه زیاد مهم نیستش، شما نزدیک ترین کد رو به وضعیتتون انتخاب کنید و وارد کنید
موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش که شما باید مدارک مربوط به نظام وظیفه تون رو ارائه بدید

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

ممنونم از توجه و پاسختون


> کد نظام وظیفه زیاد مهم نیستش، شما نزدیک ترین کد رو به وضعیتتون انتخاب کنید و وارد کنید
> موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش که شما باید مدارک مربوط به نظام وظیفه تون رو ارائه بدید

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنونم از توجه و پاسختون


خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (45): 
موفق باشید

----------

